# Projektplanung / Tabellendefinition für 1024*768



## dune911 (19. November 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

für eine kleine gewerbliche Homepage (soll für ein Autohaus sein),
überlege ich mir grad ein praktisches Layout. Jetzt habe ich das
Problem, dass ich nicht weiß, wie ich die Tabellen (mit denen ich
das Layout bastele) am besten definiere, damit alle Browser ab
einer Auflösung von 1024 * 768 dasselbe Ergebnis bekommen.

Gibt es da eine Art Faustregel? Man muss wohl in absoluten Werten
definieren, oder? Wenn ich mir Seiten wie zB. o2online.de oder
philips.de anschaue, sehe ich ungefähr, was ich selbst haben will.
Derartige Seiten gibt es wie Sand am Meer - und alle sehen irgendwie
gleich aus. Deshalb vermute ich so 'ne Art Faustregel dahinter... 

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen? Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus!


----------



## Whizzly (20. November 2003)

Hi, 
ich mach die Breite meist auf 950, das is ein guter Anhaltspunkt...
in der Höhe isses ja Content abhängig, ausser du willst überhaupt keine Scrollbars dann würd ich 600 max empfehlen...
Allerdings kriegst du eine Gleichförmigkeit nur mit einem Auflösungsscript hin, dass die tabellengrössen demensprechend anpasst...

Gute Nacht 

Whizzly


----------



## dune911 (20. November 2003)

Hallo und danke für die schnelle Antwort! 

Solche Auflösungs-Scripte hab ich in den Tutorials schon gesichtet...

Was mir aber auch grad in den Sinn gekommen ist, sind DIV-Tags...
Was ist denn davon zu halten?


----------



## Peter Bönnen (21. November 2003)

> Allerdings kriegst du eine Gleichförmigkeit nur mit einem Auflösungsscript hin, dass die tabellengrössen demensprechend anpasst..


@Whizzly: Wenn schon so ein Script, dann aber am Besten nicht mit absoluten Breiten wie auf deiner Seite . Mit meinen 1400x1050 hier im Büro bekomm ich bei h2flow.de rein gar nix angezeigt, wenn ich nicht in den Quelltext schau und mir eine passende Seite rausfische. Zugegeben, die Auflösung ist selten, aber für den Bildschirm hier optimal und Wertebereiche abzufragen, anstatt absolute Werte zu nutzen wär doch ne Idee .

Peter


----------



## Whizzly (21. November 2003)

Hi,
dann dank ich doch für den Tip, ich wusste garnich, dasses so eine Auflösung gibt 

Wird korrigiert  

Schönen Tag noch
Whizzly


----------



## Texaner (21. November 2003)

Moin,

@Whizzly

ich benutzte den Mozilla Firebird 0.7 und habe eine 1280x1024er 
Auflösung.
Auch bei mir passiert nichts und ich muß mir die Links aus dem Quellcode
ziehen.


----------



## dune911 (21. November 2003)

Beim Opera variieren die verschiedenen Auflösungen übrigens auch...
Mit dem Standard-Opera-Fenster bei geöffneter Fensterleiste links und
einer Auflösung von 1280*1024 bekomme ich auch keine Seite gezeigt.


----------

